# Well, I'm finally done cooking...............



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 3, 2007)

...for this weekend!

Last week while I was up at Niagra falls, we had dinner at a Brazilian Steak house where they bring all different types of meat on skewers to your table. The chicken was the best I ever had. The guy told me it was marinated in beer and garlic. So today I took some chicken legs and marinated them in beer, garlic, salt, pepper, rosemary and fresh thyme. I rubbed them down with a little of Wittdogs rub and decided at the last minute to wrap them in bacon like Puff does. The taste was fantastic although next time I'll take the skin off because it didn't crisp up under the bacon. 



 




 



Hey Dave, that rub is great!


----------



## wittdog (Sep 3, 2007)

Fine looking meal Nick. Save some of that rub for some ribs.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 3, 2007)

Very interesting style. The food looks great and so does that glass of liquid..


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd eat a few of the chicken legs.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 4, 2007)

Mmmm finger licking good Nick


----------



## john a (Sep 4, 2007)

That chicken looks great Nick, what are the sides?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 4, 2007)

Beer & garlic my favorite food group. Way to go Nick


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 4, 2007)

Luv me some drummies! They look fantastic!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 4, 2007)

looks yummy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 4, 2007)

what's on the bread?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 4, 2007)

Orzo salad and tomato bread!




			
				Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> what's on the bread?



See above!


----------



## bknox (Sep 5, 2007)

JB I though Bacon and Pops is your favorite food group


----------



## DaleP (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks good Nick. You sir are a cooking machine. 

We do _bacon wrapped skinless chicken breast nuggets_ that we marinate then grill. Makes woman go wild. At least around here it does.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 6, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> Looks good Nick. You sir are a cooking machine.
> 
> We do _bacon wrapped skinless chicken breast nuggets_ that we marinate then grill. Makes woman go wild. At least around here it does.



Bacon wrapped chicken skewers are good too !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think there is anything that doesn't taste good wrapped in bacon!  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------

